# Ideas for MHF Charity 2012



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well as this year is slowly coming to a close I suppose we should be starting to think about 2012 and which Charity we should support

MHF Has done a wonderful job of supporting charities over the last few years and I would like to say thank you for dipping into the war chests even during such a harsh economy

Now Please post any ideas you have for charities in this thread and I will collate them into a poll


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-116969-.html

Frank already has started :wink:


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

can i nominate The Children's Liver Disease Foundation:

The CLDF is the UK's leading charity dedicated to fighting all childhood liver diseases. When lives are shattered following a diagnosis of childhood liver disease,

This is very close to my heart as my wee lass had a livertransplant at 6 years old, the cldf have been really great withh her and do a lot all over the coutry for the kids 

Here is the www if anyone wishes to have a look 
http://www.childliverdisease.org/

cheers

Alan.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

British Heart Foundation.

http://www.bhf.org.uk/

or.

Poppy Appeal for next year.

http://www.poppy.org.uk/

Both under subscribed charities in my opinion.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I would like to nominate the Cystic Fibrosis Trust, they are running a trial at the moment for Gene Therapy and are very concerned they haven't got enough money to complete the trial. 

If the trial is as successful as they think it will be, it would lead to a general cure for a lot of genetic mutation diseases.

Close to my heart as my daughter suffers from Cystic Fibrosis, at 25 she is doing reasonably well with drug therapy but is needing more and more as becoming resistant to antibiotics.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would like to second the Cystic Fibrosis Trust.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I vote thirdy for cystic fibrosis a very worthy cause.

Greenie


----------



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

As motorhomers travelling the highways and byways who is it that we hope we never need. 

But if the need should arise who are we most grateful to see?

The Air Ambulance

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Dear 

All such worthy causes

In the end I'll support whoever is nominated

And they will be worthy of support

Aldra


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I would like to propose Cancer Research UK.

I know so many people, of ALL ages, including myself, struggling to fight off this dreadful disease in ALL its forms:

If we could make a contribution in 2012 that would be brilliant.

http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Children in Need


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

One thing you could consider. 

Larger and well known charities have the ability to advertise and also get corporate dontations and keep a high profile. 

Cancer Research and British Heart Foundation (both of which I support in various ways as I need both orgs) along with other charities do a good job but have the volunteers and paid staff to promote them.

Smaller less well known / lower profile organisations have much more of a struggle nowadays to fund raise and I think would appreciate your donations more as they tend to have greater difficulty in getting volunteers to fundraise to the level they need.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I have ask before,but 
Can we have this made a sticky please and un stick the other charity post.
thanks
scottie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

scottie said:


> Hi
> I have ask before,but
> Can we have this made a sticky please and un stick the other charity post.
> thanks
> scottie


Sorry Scottie.

The Mods can't do it - they can't "interfere" with posts made by El Supremo. :lol: :lol:

Suggest you send Nuke a PM. He obviously hasn't noticed your request.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

it already is a sticky ?


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I know I am a little biased having used them but I think Air ambulance again is my charity for 2012 Devon and Somerset do struggle with funding :?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> it already is a sticky ?


Hi Dave

from what i can see is "the Donations to Our Charity" it stays top I have to search for this post,it might say sticky but .
or am I just being thick.
George


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Smaller less well known / lower profile organisations have much more of a struggle nowadays to fund raise and I think would appreciate your donations more as they tend to have greater difficulty in getting volunteers to fundraise to the level they need.


OK here are a few lesser known organisations:

RADAR

Spinal Research

Spinal Injuries Association

peedee


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd like to see one of the animal charities receiving some funding, for example - RSPCA or Dogs Trust.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hearing dogs for the Deaf or any animal charity




Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

How about the Cinnamon Trust which cares for animals when owners are unable to.
Things like dog walking when owner is ill or looking after them when owner is in hospital

www.cinnamon.org.uk/

Like the idea of Cystic Fibrosis, nursed quite a few over the years. When I started there was, sadly, no need for adult services


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Can I suggest Alzheimer UK? 2 big reasons

Our demographics indicate dementia type illness will rise by about 85% in the coming years due to our ageing population which means it will begin to affect all of us in some way through friends and family and it is the cruelest most dehumanising undignified disease I ever witnessed.

Charities supporting older people are 10 times less likely to receive donations from public donors, trusts and philanthropists, than charities working with animals.

Just my thought.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

My son was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis in July so I would like to suggest the MS Society as the MHF charity.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

These:

http://www.ssafa.org.uk/

http://www.britishlegion.org.uk/

http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/

Nuff said!

MrWez


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

*Charity to consider*

Hi, my name is Loraine ( Gasmansgoffa)

I have for the past 3 years done cycles rides to raise funds for three very important charities, " Breast Cancer Care" Jo's Trust (cervical cancer) and "Ovarian Cancer trust.

Over the past 3 years I have cycles over . 5000 miles in England, Egypt and Kenya giving support to each of theres counties as well as our own, helping with cancer care. I and am proud to say, I have been part of a cycle group who have raised £1.6 million, ( how fantastic is that)

I am due to do my last epic cycle over the fantastic country of Cuba.

I hope to do this in 2013 in my 60th year,

If MHF could support my cycle efforts this year, I would be most grateful

If not, I hope some of you will join me on a trip , or first is a trip to Tower of London 26th May, to see the "Ceremony Of The Keys" with your own Beefeater and tour , Supper in the officers mess , No charge is made for the tower, just pay for supper , travel, and donation to my charity fund, £40 per head , 07968950040, west mids.

MOD NOTE: This post has been merged with the 2012 Charity thread so the charities suggested do not get missed when the list for voting is drawn up.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi

I would like to propose Cancer Research UK.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can see the point about wanting to support the smaller or less well known charities, but Cancer Research Uk is an obvious choice of the "bigger" charities for me. And as much as smaller "local" charities are very needy, as a national group we should perhaps be supporting a national charity?

I have obvious connections through Viv with Ovacome, the Ovarian cancer support charity

http://www.ovacome.org.uk/

and of course Macmillan cancer support:-

http://www.macmillan.org.uk/Home.aspx


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

busterbears said:


> Can I suggest Alzheimer UK? 2 big reasons
> 
> Our demographics indicate dementia type illness will rise by about 85% in the coming years due to our ageing population which means it will begin to affect all of us in some way through friends and family and it is the cruelest most dehumanising undignified disease I ever witnessed.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with busterbears reasons and think

http://www.alzheimers.org.uk

would be a good charity for MHF for 2012.

It has been in the news today about our need for more understanding of this illness to enable us to improve the quality of care and life for both sufferers and carers.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-16206169


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I support Frank's suggestion of Children in Need
Check the link to see how money raised nationally can help smaller local charities.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How is the final choice determined?

Just curious 

Aldra


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

aldra said:


> How is the final choice determined?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Aldra


Last year all the suggestions were listed in a poll and members voted for their choice - most votes wins.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

aldra said:


> How is the final choice determined?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Aldra


A list is made and we vote Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Air Ambulance charities are very needy and do an amazing job - which the Government pays for in Scotland and London (for various reasons).

BUT they are all individual so it would be very difficult to decide how to allocate money - I know the Devon Air Ambulance Trust VERY well having used it's services numerous times with the ambulance service, at present BBC Radio Devon has raised in excess of £630,000 in one year for a replacement aircraft!

BUT as I said the problem is that MHF is National (and international), so allocation would be difficult......  

Charities like Childrne in Need are excellent BUT they do attract massive resources and the amount that MHF raises would not make a massive extra % of money, whereas for some of the smaller charities it would be a significant % increase......

While I am not against animal welfare charities in my mind people come before animals (sorry, I know that sounds unpleasant, particularly as I am a biologist!).  

So I am sure that there will be many other thought processes before a decision is reached........

I seem to be being very negative, which is not what I want, but feel it best to discuss these points openly so that others can contribute their six-pennerth!

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My vote would be for small charities where none of the contributions go on directors huge salaries.

I agree with Penguin - not animals - their keepers are responsible.

Not to sufferers of self inflicted problems - like drug abuse etc

For me, it would have to be something like local hospices - particulary those for children.

It might mean splitting up the pot but a little goes a long way in a dying child's life.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> How is the final choice determined?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Aldra


I believe last year we had a two stage voting process, in which the front runners from the first stage are voted on again. This seems fairer to me than trying to choose from a long list with little idea about whether your vote will be 'wasted' on a charity that few others will support.

Chris
PS I too would prefer us not to choose an animal charity. Not that I haven't contributed to them from time to time but I believe on the whole they are well supported.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In order to keep this thread visible this is a "bump"  

Dave


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave

As this year is nearly over,is is not time that we had the poll set up for next years charity.
 :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

May I suggest we leave it to the New Year as I have been asked to run a Raffle at Hamble as it comes into this year's Charity. So I dont want the Just Giving closed until Jan so I can pay the money into Meso Charity. :wink:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

locovan said:


> May I suggest we leave it to the New Year as I have been asked to run a Raffle at Hamble as it comes into this year's Charity. So I dont want the Just Giving closed until Jan so I can pay the money into Meso Charity. :wink:


Hi
I still think that the new poll for next years charity should be started,as it does take time to set up. or are we going to stop raising charity funds.
we have group rules/guidelines.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

scottie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > May I suggest we leave it to the New Year as I have been asked to run a Raffle at Hamble as it comes into this year's Charity. So I dont want the Just Giving closed until Jan so I can pay the money into Meso Charity. :wink:
> ...


No everyone wants to carry on raising money. 
Tina did it in the New Year but yes it did take sometime for Nuke to set the Just Giving up as it was the first time we did it like that .


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

locovan said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Hi

TinaGlenn is now a non-subscriber and hasn't been on MHF since October so I assume she is no longer the MHF Charity Rep?

As Nuke started this thread asking for suggestions for the charity, I assume he will set up the poll and then alter the "Just Giving" site when we have all voted. I think you're safe Mavis it's bound to be New Year before the votes are over and he can alter that!

I expect he's busy with the family just before Christmas, so he may well get around to it when he's fed up with playing with his new Christmas toys. :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Charity*

Hi All
I would like to propose Diabetes UK,
2.9 Million people in UK have Diabetes,
Diabetes research is the only key to the future for all people with diabetes,
This is so close to my heart as my Daughter suffers with Diabetes and suffered major bleeds in the eyes she is only 28.

Mike


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

HI All AND NUKE

I think it is time we had the poll to decide now on this years MHF charity,this years rallies have started.
I think it is time now,not next month.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

yep agree as I have paid the Hamble Rally money in £262 so lets do as well for the next Charity


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

bump,


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Better late than never for me to put my choice into the mix.

I would prefer a smaller national charity that does good for many with out the vast budgets of the big charities. For this reason my recommendation for MHF Charity is Bloodbikes they do so much good work supporting the hospitals around the country. My local one is Freewheelers based in Yeovil and many of my friends have ridden for them over the years giving so much time for free. I see this as real unsung heroes. :wink:

I already support Cancer Research, BHF, Help 4 heroes, SAAFA, RBL, CinN, (Mavis and her charity this year :wink: ) our local Hospice as well of being a trustee for a small national charity by giving time and money. There are so many good causes out there!

Good luck to the chosen charity for 2012. :wink:

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's such a hard decision. Who will get our money, and who will lose out?

Some great thoughts on here. Here are mine:

1. I'd prefer human charities to animal. I love animals (we have 3), but I think when push comes to shove, humans win.

2. I'd prefer a smaller charity, but we don't want to be supporting a local charity, as this might restrict donations from elsewhere.

3. I'd prefer a charity supporting children. They are born innocent, and can't help the problems they are are trying to deal with.

Clic Sergent would be my choice.

Gerald


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave


WHEN WILL THE POLL BE SET UP.
Thanks.

GEORGE


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

BUMP AGAIN JUST SO DAVE CAN SEE IT SOMETIME.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I still think we need a two stage voting process to get the maximum support for the charity that is eventually chosen.



Chris


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

HI DAVE 

Are we not doing it this year 2012.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry completely got tied up elsewhere !, will post a new thread now with options on a poll


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Sorry completely got tied up elsewhere !, will post a new thread now with options on a poll


THANKS.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1180012.html#1180012 POLL to choose the charity now up and running


----------

